# Bungie and Isis: a Love story.



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well it's been a few days since I got Isis. Bungie took to her really well. He is singing to her non-stop! I got a couple times on video.





As you can see, she's not yet interested. But hold up Bungie - let her settle in first.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I like how she keeps trying to bop his head! HAHAHA! that's too funny. 

We have a bunny named Bungie....


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is cute!!  Great videos. 

P.S That is a good name Bungie


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL!! That is too cute...Men, they're love obsessed!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehehe.... how funny thats the same thing Georgie does if Ollie gets to close


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He'll win her over in no time. Baby was NOT intrested in Ziggy's tunes at all but now..well..it's a different story.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  She is probably wondering what is wrong with you  Iam sure they will be friends soon enough


----------

